# Paint Sprayer Won't Work



## MikeyP (Oct 1, 2008)

Just bought a Wagner Procoat Sprayer but I can't get it to prime. Knob is set to prime but there's no suction. What am I doing wrong????


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

First put some lube in the sprayer, you'll have a spot to put about a teaspoon of lube into the sprayer, then put your pickup tube into the paint container, put your primer tube into a waste container, turn the pressure all the way up, turn your knob to prime, turn the sprayer on, wait till paint comes out of the prime tube, put the prime tube into the paint container, when you've got a steady flow of paint comming out of the prime tube, switch the knob to spray while the sprayer is still on, with the tip removed from the gun, spray into your paint container to purge the line from air, put tip back in gun, adjust pressure accordingly, spray away.


----------

